# 2013 HRI Quilt(s) Drawing - NEW!!!



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

The Quilt Drawing is just a month away and we are pleased to announce that this year, for the very first time, if you do not win a quilt, your tickets will be entered in a drawing for one of four ADDITIONAL prizes. All tickets will be entered, regardless of which quilt you noted on the ticket.

HRI's Pat Casson lovingly stitched two charming totes and two gorgeous *pillow covers/wall hangings (can be used as either), with pictorial blocks that were created by volunteers: Sarita Valenti ( Beach Ball Party), Nancy Koch (Peek a Boo Ball) and Pat Casson ( Tether Ball and Gazing Ball)

The quilt drawing (to benefit the dogs of HRI) will be held on August 10th, 2013 at the Havanese National Specialty Show.

You need not to be present to win BUT you do have to enter! Everyone who enters will get ONE free ticket.

For more information and to get tickets, click on this link:

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/hri-rescue-quilt-project/enter-the-drawing

To see pictures of the completed quilts, click on this link:

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/hri-rescue-quilt-project/enter-the-drawing

Please Cross Post, Tweet, Share - get the word out and entries in.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...81997479.41503.114120341972390&type=1&theater


----------

